# The Lounge > Picture Gallery >  Save The Reefs

## James

Coral that has bleached white due to heat stress in the Maldives. Coral  reefs, unique underwater ecosystems that sustain a quarter of the  world's marine species and half a billion people, are dying on an  unprecedented scale. Scientists are racing to prevent a complete wipeout  within decades. (The Ocean Agency/XL Catlin Seaview Survey via AP)

----------


## Bartolotta

That's heartbreaking. I hope we can stop this from becoming a reality. I feel like only science can save us in form of scientific breakthroughs and crazy inventions. Otherwise, we've probably crossed the point of no return.

----------

*Gary R* (04-06-2018)

----------

